# Can't Get Local Channels To Scan



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I installed a new 211 today. The old one's HDMI quit. When I try to scan in the local channels (off the air so I can get HD Locals which Dish doesn't offer) the scan never starts. Also when I try to add a local channel manually, it won't work. The signal meter at the bottom of the screen is red with no lock. The coax in is sending a signal, as I verified it by running it directly to the HDTV. The old 211 worked fine on the HD OTA locals. Any suggestions? Thanks for any help.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Don M said:


> I installed a new 211 today. The old one's HDMI quit. When I try to scan in the local channels (off the air so I can get HD Locals which Dish doesn't offer) the scan never starts. Also when I try to add a local channel manually, it won't work. The signal meter at the bottom of the screen is red with no lock. The coax in is sending a signal, as I verified it by running it directly to the HDTV. The old 211 worked fine on the HD OTA locals. Any suggestions? Thanks for any help.


Did you try to reset, unplug it for a few minutes and plug it back in?


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

John W said:


> Did you try to reset, unplug it for a few minutes and plug it back in?


Haven't tried that yet. I was hoping there was another possible solution. I am so happy that my HDMI is working, that I didn't want to jinx it with a hard reset. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

I came home a couple of days ago and my wife said the HD doesn't work, I don't know what changed but it took rescanning and only after pulling the plug for a few seconds (a reset). Then the scan worked. Back to normal.

John



John W said:


> Did you try to reset, unplug it for a few minutes and plug it back in?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Don M said:


> Haven't tried that yet. I was hoping there was another possible solution. I am so happy that my HDMI is working, that I didn't want to jinx it with a hard reset.
> Thanks for the response.


Have you tried it?


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

John W said:


> Have you tried it?


I planned to do that Sun night, but thought I would give it another try first. It scanned all the channels without any problems. No idea what was wrong. Thanks for the advice. I will keep it in mind if the problem resurfaces.


----------



## howie14 (Apr 10, 2007)

I never could get my first 211 to lock OTA. It would scan and find channels, but never lock onto them for viewing. I had given up until I had to replace the receiver for another reason.

The new 211 displays OTA fine.


----------

